# Frank, please take a look?



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Frank and all,

I am still not sure what Beatrice is and am keen to find out (it's actually quite exciting) . I took some more pics and wondered if you may have any more luck ID'ing her this time round. She is about 3 inches!

Thanks

Jay


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

its not a irritan..and i could be wrong but to me it looks like a red throaht peru rhom..im sure frank will know..


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that is no Irritan


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Photos are not that clear. Certainly not S. irratans. From the shape and hardly seen spotting might lead me to think a compressus member. Try and get a better, clearer photos so that I can rule out S. rhombeus.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Photos are not that clear. Certainly not S. irratans. From the shape and hardly seen spotting might lead me to think a compressus member. Try and get a better, clearer photos so that I can rule out S. rhombeus.
> [snapback]1117613[/snapback]​


Frank,

Thanks for your time...I will try to get a better pic soon and post here again so you can take another look!!

Once again thanks!

Jason


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

looks like S Sanchezi


----------

